# RPE System of Training



## PillarofBalance

Let’s talk about RPE, its benefits and how to program or at least how to transition into an RPE controlled program.

What is it? 

Getting stronger requires two things; high intensity levels in training, meaning go heavy as well as management of fatigue levels. Some of us have experienced this first hand, seen it happen to someone else, or have at least heard that if you train maximally for too many sessions in a row, you will stop progressing and in many cases start sliding backwards.

Using RPE allows you to train at high intensity, with volume but to manage your fatigue level using your own intuition. RPE stands for Rate of Perceived Exertion. 

To explain this very generally and in as few words as possible


- Do a set, whether a single or set of 100 reps, and rate this set on a scale of 1 to 10. A 1 would be as easy as possible and a 10 would be a maximal effort. So an RPE value of 9 would mean you have one rep left in the tank at the end of the set. An RPE of 8 would mean two left in the tank and so on.
Simple enough right? Well it really is. As I stated before you use your own intuition to manage your stress levels per set. So if you wake up and feel like crap, if you missed a meal or 2 that day, if things were stressful at work and you can’t bench 400 for sets of 5 like you did last week that’s fine. You just have to hit the prescribed RPE value. 

Essentially, you hit your target RPE and can walk out of the gym feeling like you accomplished something every single time you train. 

How to Program:

Most strength athletes are used to training on a program that is based on percents of 1rm. Whether you have trained 5/3/1, westide, cube you have gotten used to squat Monday for speed at around 50 to 60%, bench Wednesday for reps around 70 to 80% and deadlift heavy at 80 to 90%. Rep ranges are typically chosen using Prilepin’s table.

With RPE you build your volume with reps of course but how would you do this without falling into the programming pitfall of linear progression? Through undulation of the rep ranges and volume. More on this as I explain the transition to RPE.

There are 4 types of sets you will program. You begin by working up to your “top set.” The heaviest you will go for the day.

Example: Squat @9 1 set * 3 reps

So you work up in triples until you hit @9. This is the first type of set.

From there you build in volume by using repeat sets, fatigue (load) drops, or rep drops. 

Repeat sets give two @RPE assignments. You work up to your first assigned @RPE value and continue performing sets until you reach the second @RPE assignment.

Example: Squat @8 until @9 1 set * 3 reps

So you work up to an @8, rest and continue doing triples until you reach @RPE 9. If you do all sets and still feel you’re @8 then you undershot the RPE. If you attempt your first repeat set and are @10 and form breaks down then you overshot your @RPE for the first set.

For fatigue, also known as load drop sets, you work up to your top set for the day. From there you drop a percentage of the weight off the bar and continue to work as prescribed.

Example: Squat @9 1*3; fatigue drop 10% 2-4*3

So you squat triples up until you reach @9. Say that’s 400 pounds. You then strip 10% or 40lbs off the bar and continue doing triples in this case for two to four more sets. Once you strip the 10% off the RPE should fall between an @7 or @8. If you can’t complete one back-off set you overshot the RPE. If you complete all 4 then you undershot the RPE. Once you reach the original @RPE assignment of @9 you stop there even if it’s only set 2 or 3 of a possible 4.
To complete a rep drop, it’s similar to a fatigue drop. Except that the weight on the bar stays the same, but the number of reps per set will drop. This will drop the @RPE assignment and allow for what are essentially back off sets.

Example: Squat @9 1*3; rep drop 2-4*2

So you work up to a triple @9. From there you rest and perform more sets but only for doubles now. If @9 means you have one left in the tank after a triple, then arguably dropping to a double should bring you to @8. So you do the doubles and work up to your original @RPE assignment of @9 in this case.
Now as I mentioned above, you need to have some undulation in there to avoid linear progression. With linear progression, at some point you’ll stop making progress entirely and turn into an old washed up blow hard like Mark Rippetoe.

Your undulation can be worked in, in several ways. You can switch out main lifts and use a conjugate method. You can keep the competition lifts in, but change out the assistance work from week to week. The method I prefer is to keep assistance lifts in for around 3 to 4 weeks and always practice the competition lifts. So I build in some undulation by varying rep ranges. In some cases I am pushing the bounds of fatigue, but there is a lighter day each week which generally allows some recuperation and the use of RPE allows the athlete to manage their own fatigue levels. If they can’t complete all sets, they stop.

I accomplish undulation by having the athlete lift to their top set, but their back off sets are all varying rep ranges. Their back off sets for week 1 may be 9 sets of 10; week 2 may be 4 sets of 5; and, week 3 may be 5 sets of 3. They are not strictly required to get all sets. Simply follow the assigned @RPE values I provide.

How to Transition
I have had clients who were given RPE based programs where they had no experience working with RPE. After explaining it all, they were still nervous. They liked the comfort they get from knowing what weight they must hit that day with a program based on %1RM.

So I began transitioning these clients by using RPE values for only their accessory work. So a sample day might look something like this:

Monday
Bench @70% 5*5
Floor Press @9 1*3; repeat until @10
Triceps Band Pushdown @10 5*10
Barbell Row @8 5*10

So they do their bench at 70% and are happy. But they have to work to understand the RPE system and get used to it. Then once they have gotten the hang of RPE and stop complaining about it, I pull the rug out of their percentage based programming and watch them smash PR’s left and right by letting them determine their own top sets. 

If you really want to get a much deeper understanding of RPE for coaching purposes, then grab a copy of Mike Tuscherer’s RTS manual. For the trainee, this should be enough for you to understand how to get through a training day using an RPE system and maybe put some sort of a program together for yourself. 

If a properly crafted custom training program that uses RPE values is what you are looking for then shoot me a PM and let’s talk about your goals. 

#strengthfirst


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good write up pillar. 

One thing I don't like about rpe is u can start doubting yourself and stopping your set sooner than u should. Or vice versa. I don't think rpe is for a newbie. More for the experienced guys who know what kind of weights they are able to push. That's just my opinion.

Edit: I should have added that I've only used rpe system on accessory work.


----------



## Milo

Still trying to figure this out for my programming. Looks more ideal but still seems fairly confusing. So how do I know what weight to put on the bar if the system is based on how the weight feels at the time? Wouldn't you only be able to determine the RPE after the fact? If I walk into the gym and want to bench 1x3 at 9 RPE, and say I load 300 pounds on the bar and perform the 3 reps, but feel like I have 3 more, then it wouldn't be a 9 RPE. Or would I start lower, and ULTIMATELY work up to that 1x3 at 9 RPE? This probably didn't make sense. Not sure how to phrase the question.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Milo I'm sure your asking pob but u would work your way up to that rpe 9. And don't count the set until u hut that first rpe 9. Make sense?


----------



## Milo

ECKSRATED said:


> Milo I'm sure your asking pob but u would work your way up to that rpe 9. And don't count the set until u hut that first rpe 9. Make sense?



So would the goal of the whole training session be to hit the 1X3 @9 RPE?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yes milo.....

But as pob talks about there is load drops or fatigue drops. Let him explain. He's smarter. Lol. I bench more tho.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Milo said:


> So would the goal of the whole training session be to hit the 1X3 @9 RPE?



The RPE isn't for a true beginner but an intermediate and advanced lifter should have a good idea of what weight you'll be able to do for a particular RPE and reps. The more you think about it and apply it the better you'll get. 

Tuchscherer will typically have 2 heavy sets before his top set for the added volume. So if you think you'll get 300lbs for a tripLE @ RPE 9, you'd do something like

280x3 RPE 7
290x3 RPE 8
300x3 RPE 9

The 300x3 @9 was your goal for the day and you hit it. Now to add more stress and volume to the workout you can add in some of the concepts POB talked about like load drops, rep drops, etc. Your programming for the day for squats cousin look something like this

Squats: X3 @ 9; 5% load drop

What  that means is you'd work up to a triple in squats @ RPE 9. Then to add volume you take off 5% of the weight of the top set and do triples until you get back to RPE 9

280x 3 @7
290x 3 @8
300x 3 @9
10% load drop 
270x3 @6.5
270x3 @7.5
270x3 @8.5
270x3'@9

You hit a top set of 300, dropped the weight 10 % and did triples with 270 until you hit the particular fatigue percent you aimed for. The 4sets of 3reps after with 270 will be your auto regulated volume for that day. On a very good day you might need an extra set or two while on a bad day you might need a set or two less. It allied ends how you're performing that particular day.


----------



## ToolSteel

This has helped me understand it tons better already.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Milo said:


> So would the goal of the whole training session be to hit the 1X3 @9 RPE?



Read docs response.

I would simplify what he said by telling you start being aware of your rpe 7, 8 and use that to predict your 9.

If you are at an rpe 7 for a trip on squats maybe 30 pounds or so takes you to and 8 or 8.5 make a small jump 10 to 20 for a 9.


----------



## Milo

Makes more sense now. How often can someone stay inside 9 RPE range? For example if on ME Lower days, I work up to a 1RM PR attempt every Monday, is this ideal?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Milo said:


> Makes more sense now. How often can someone stay inside 9 RPE range? For example if on ME Lower days, I work up to a 1RM PR attempt every Monday, is this ideal?



It depends on the reps associated with RPE 9. For example a x1 @ 9 is roughly 95% of your max where as a x5 @ 9 is only about 85% of your max. Tuchscherer recommends not spending too much time working above 90% for the level of stress it places on you. Doing the conjugate method kind of gets around that by swapping out lifts. 

If you went with a true 1RM each ME day then it would be an RPE 10


----------



## PillarofBalance

Milo said:


> Makes more sense now. How often can someone stay inside 9 RPE range? For example if on ME Lower days, I work up to a 1RM PR attempt every Monday, is this ideal?



Most of my guys work up to a 9 damn near every training day.  For one top set. But like doc said conjugate or undulations of the rep schemes will stop it from turning into linear progression. 

Swap out assistance lifts frequently. Do sets from doubles to 7. Avoid singles @9.


----------



## Milo

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It depends on the reps associated with RPE 9. For example a x1 @ 9 is roughly 95% of your max where as a x5 @ 9 is only about 85% of your max. Tuchscherer recommends not spending too much time working above 90% for the level of stress it places on you. Doing the conjugate method kind of gets around that by swapping out lifts.
> 
> If you went with a true 1RM each ME day then it would be an RPE 10





PillarofBalance said:


> Most of my guys work up to a 9 damn near every training day.  For one top set. But like doc said conjugate or undulations of the rep schemes will stop it from turning into linear progression.
> 
> Swap out assistance lifts frequently. Do sets from doubles to 7. Avoid singles @9.



Thanks guys. Yeah basically what I've been doing is going for a 1RM PR every Monday, and about every 3 weeks or so I will switch the lifts out. For example right now I'm doing back squat with buffalo bar and 2 weeks from now I'll switch to something like SSB squats.


----------



## mickems

The RPE was new to me. I liked it a lot. It certainly helps because you don't always have the same amount of strength/energy everyday for your workout but, it makes you feel like you still did a maximum workout.


----------



## AlphaD

Pillar has me on this now and it is taking me some time to get used too but I do like when i do it right.......


----------



## stonetag

I think my old mind has a grasp on this system now...whew!


----------



## Seeker

I have a drawing of the RPE system I did a while back.  I honestly feel that every good coach/trainer should incorporate the RPE system into their clients training. Or at least a part of it


----------



## Beedeezy

I was really nervous going into reading the RPE system for the second time. I read the OP when Pillar first posted it, but because it didn't pertain to me, I didn't absorb it. Now that it will be a part of my program and I read it the second time, if I am understanding it correctly its *way* more simple than I remember and can't wait to start it up tomorrow!
Thanks for the write up Pillar, I watched a few video before reading this thinking it would give me a better base on how it worked, your write up made the video explanations seem like rocket science. You did well making it easy for the simpletons like me to understand.


----------



## ToolSteel

The hardest part is being honest with yourself


----------



## Beedeezy

ToolSteel said:


> The hardest part is being honest with yourself



I'd like to think I can push myself to stay true, always easier said than done right.
I can't squander the opportunity, and now owe a commitment to not only myself but Mick and PoB.
Just wish I had better starting number so my possible log would be more enjoyable for the people who might be interested in it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Beedeezy said:


> I'd like to think I can push myself to stay true, always easier said than done right.
> I can't squander the opportunity, and now owe a commitment to not only myself but Mick and PoB.
> Just wish I had better starting number so my possible log would be more enjoyable for the people who might be interested in it.



Nobody cares what your numbers are Deezy. Any powerlifter on this board will respect that when I ask for @9 you give it a true 9.  A proper triple at 9 will make you want to die but not actually kill you. It's like unicorn dust for your total.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Beedeezy said:


> I'd like to think I can push myself to stay true, always easier said than done right.
> I can't squander the opportunity, and now owe a commitment to not only myself but Mick and PoB.
> Just wish I had better starting number so my possible log would be more enjoyable for the people who might be interested in it.



You sound like a pussy. 

Nobody gives a fuk what you lift. Go bust ass and train hard. People like to see progress. I promise that Dan Green doesn't frequent SI to laugh at your numbers. Anyone who would give you shit over your numbers, probably can't lift their spirits.


----------



## Beedeezy

LOL I do, don't I!
I'm really amped to get started!


----------



## mickems

Beedeezy said:


> I'd like to think I can push myself to stay true, always easier said than done right.
> I can't squander the opportunity, and now owe a commitment to not only myself but Mick and PoB.
> Just wish I had better starting number so my possible log would be more enjoyable for the people who might be interested in it.



I started with lower numbers just so I could adjust properly to the rpe. I then started making big jumps. it was new to me and I didn't want to screw it up. numbers are nothing. remember, whatever you or I lift, I know that someone out there is lifting a lot less. especially at my gym . lol.


----------



## ken Sass

math makes my head hurt


----------



## Beezy

Thanks PoB


----------



## PillarofBalance

Beezy said:


> Thanks PoB



Once you start actually incorporating it, this stuff is much easier to understand. Pm me anytime with questions about this or that layout for bench. Happy to review videos to help with your technique so long as the video isn't 5 minutes of you putting on wrist wraps and then 1 second of lift.


----------



## Beezy

PillarofBalance said:


> Once you start actually incorporating it, this stuff is much easier to understand. Pm me anytime with questions about this or that layout for bench. Happy to review videos to help with your technique so long as the video isn't 5 minutes of you putting on wrist wraps and then 1 second of lift.



10-4
Thank you


----------



## vegasdeadlifts

is the main benefit of RPE/autoregulating to be able to do more volume when you're capable?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

vegasdeadlifts said:


> is the main benefit of RPE/autoregulating to be able to do more volume when you're capable?



The main benefit of RPE is the auto regulation of volume. Basically it means there’s no set volume for the day. You do what your fitness levels that day allow you to. If you slept like shit, worked a double, having an off day, etc you’ll tire out quicker and volume will be adjusted down. If you’re having a great day then volume will adjust up.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The main benefit of RPE is the auto regulation of volume. Basically it means there’s no set volume for the day. You do what your fitness levels that day allow you to. If you slept like shit, worked a double, having an off day, etc you’ll tire out quicker and volume will be adjusted down. If you’re having a great day then volume will adjust up.



Thanks. I'm wondering though if you're able to set a minimum volume--basically the only downside i can see it allowing yourself to skirt reps because you may feel more tired one day if that makes sense


----------



## DocDePanda187123

vegasdeadlifts said:


> Thanks. I'm wondering though if you're able to set a minimum volume--basically the only downside i can see it allowing yourself to skirt reps because you may feel more tired one day if that makes sense



The two types of people who will not do well, unless maybe they’re also being coached by a trained eye, on the RPE system are those who don’t push themselves hard enough and overestimate RPE and those who push too hard and underestimate RPE. It’s like a higher skill, the more you practice the better you get. Some ppl just will not adapt to it though. Mike T suggests you track RPE in your current program for a few months before attempting to use it to familiarize oneself with his/her perception of difficulty


----------



## Elivo

Am i reading into this too much and making it more complicated that it actually is? Parts of it i get and parts of it sound like Greek


----------



## PillarofBalance

Elivo said:


> Am i reading into this too much and making it more complicated that it actually is? Parts of it i get and parts of it sound like Greek



What's Greek to you


----------



## Elivo

PillarofBalance said:


> What's Greek to you



I don’t know, let me read through it a couple more times lol


----------



## Metalhead1

Elivo said:


> I don’t know, let me read through it a couple more times lol



It's pretty straight forward actually. Once you start to apply it to your training, it becomes quite easy from that point on. Just get through the trial and errors of actually finding your weight to rpe numbers


----------



## Seeker

Metalhead1 said:


> It's pretty straight forward actually. Once you start to apply it to your training, it becomes quite easy from that point on. Just get through the trial and errors of actually finding your weight to rpe numbers



finding your weight to your RPE numbers can change on a day to day basis. That's one of the factors of using and applying RPE.


----------



## Metalhead1

Seeker said:


> finding your weight to your RPE numbers can change on a day to day basis. That's one of the factors of using and applying RPE.



Agreed. I was just talking about applying it initially, and getting an idea of how it works


----------



## Elivo

I’m going to read over this a few times and I’m sure I’ll have questions


----------



## Elivo

Ok i read through this  a few more times, i think im starting to understand how RPE works. 
So a few questions. Is this something you incorporate into all of your workouts for each day you lift.  Example right now im doing 5 days a week on a push, pull, legs, upper ,lower style.  
A push day for chest consists of flat bench, incline db bench and cable fly. would you use RPE for all of these or just say the flat bench.  Also since on a push day shoulders and triceps are hit as well, do you use RPE for all of those exercises as well? 

Another question, since the last two days of my workout week will hit all the muscles from the first 3 days again, do you use  RPE for that and go heavy for all 5 days? Like today i did upper, for chest i did flat and incline db presses superset and cable fly drop sets. No third chest movement was done today. 

Or do you need to go with a 3 or 4 day lifting schedule in order to use RPE.  

Sorry if the questions seem on the dumb ass side, this is a newer concept to me. Although i think im already kind of doing something like this with my compound lifts already.  
Like yesterday when i did squats, i worked up to 315 for 5 reps. a 6th rep was probably doable but would have been shit form. So i stayed at 315 rested a few and did 4 more reps at that weight.  Then i dropped the weight down a good bit to i think 225 and hammered out 10 more. That last part doesnt sound like it fits into the RPE thing but i think i get what you were talking about with the fatigue, weight drop. Just not dropping as much weight as i did.


Also as far as my goal of losing body fat, i know building muscle will help get that done, but on top of the body fat loss im also looking to add size as well, will probably have to take care of the first one before working on the second one but you get what i mean.
Will going with an RPE approach to working out be a good way of achieving all of this. I mean i know getting stronger in turn can mean bigger as well, and i know that as you build more muscle it helps with burning off body fat. But im looking to decrease body fat by a fairly large degree, just thoughts on that as well.


----------



## Metalhead1

When I used RPE, i only incorporated it on compound movements. You're already doing that now with a sheiko style. So changing it to the RPE method wouldn't be a huge difference IMO. 

What you did with squats does kind of fit into the rpe method. You did your work set @rpe 9 for 5 reps. Meaning, you knew 1 more rep would have been bad form, or you wouldn't have achieved it. 

Then you did what I interpret as a repeat set, by doing the same weight again. Then a backdown set by dropping weight for more reps.

This is my interpretation of it, and one of a few ways i've experimented with it.


----------



## Elivo

Metalhead1 said:


> When I used RPE, i only incorporated it on compound movements. You're already doing that now with a sheiko style. So changing it to the RPE method wouldn't be a huge difference IMO.
> 
> What you did with squats does kind of fit into the rpe method. You did your work set @rpe 9 for 5 reps. Meaning, you knew 1 more rep would have been bad form, or you wouldn't have achieved it.
> 
> Then you did what I interpret as a repeat set, by doing the same weight again. Then a backdown set by dropping weight for more reps.
> 
> This is my interpretation of it, and one of a few ways i've experimented with it.




OK, good to know, from the reading i was under the impression that the backdown sets were not quite so much of a weight drop but that was how i was reading it.


----------



## Metalhead1

Elivo said:


> OK, good to know, from the reading i was under the impression that the backdown sets were not quite so much of a weight drop but that was how i was reading it.



What is your impression of the backdowns?


----------



## Elivo

I was guessing from the write up it would be less weight taken off but once I started thinking about it, going from. 315 to 225 may not be that far off.


----------



## Elivo

I like the sounds of this for the ppl days of my workout, I can’t see me being able to go heavy 5 days in a row. I’m going to give this a go next week with all the compound movements since the first 3 days are mostly made up of that other than crap like arm work


----------



## Metalhead1

Elivo said:


> I like the sounds of this for the ppl days of my workout, I can’t see me being able to go heavy 5 days in a row. I’m going to give this a go next week with all the compound movements since the first 3 days are mostly made up of that other than crap like arm work



Good luck man. 

It's a fun process to dial in. You'll get it


----------



## Elivo

Metalhead1 said:


> Good luck man.
> 
> It's a fun process to dial in. You'll get it


Thanks bro


----------

